# Dynatrax 2000 Scoring



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

We have on loan to us from another club a Dynatrax 2000 scoring system until we can get a newer system. The other club is looking into this for me but I wanted to see if anyone had any input on here. My question is, what type of interface is needed for the system to communicate with the PC? It looks to be serial interface but I'm not sure. I'm thinking that there must be an interface card that came with the system that needs to be installed in the PC?? We did not get an interface card with the system but it may still be in someones PC. As I said, the other club is looking into this but I wanted to see if anyone else had any ideas. Thanks for the help.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

*shrug* i dont know much.. but if its like any other scoring system, and its serial, i presume its just a serial cord from the scoring unit to your com port / serial port on the back of your machine. you usally dont need another serial card (only if your comptuer doesnt have a serial port).

almost all computers have a com/serial port on the back...

hope that kinda helps....


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

Your right they all do have serial ports, but they are DB9 ports & the unit has a DB25 port on it with a cable to goes to centronics 36. I'm fairly sure that you cannot go from DB25 down to DB9 & still carry all the information. There might be a slight chance of being able to get a DB25 serial card & new cable to connect the unit with, but I'm not even sure about that. This thing is a dinasour but it will get us by for a while if we can figure everything out. Thanks for the info though. Has anyone out there had to deal with this??

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Most likely that is a printer port to printout the info directly from the unit to the printer.


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

hankster said:


> Most likely that is a printer port to printout the info directly from the unit to the printer.


Could be, but if that is the case, then how does the unit connect to the PC? There is only one port on the unit itself & a coax connection for the loop. I really think that there is a card that came with the unit but maybe I'm making it too hard. 

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Wow, in 20 years of racing I only remember one track w/ that system. I seem to remember the transponders, though larger had switches on them so they could be turned off...but I never knew how the system operated...(Like the old AMB8800 w/ the interface card) or like the AMB20 off a rs232 cable.

It looks like you guys are coming right along...hope the raffle tickets are going fast~

Good Luck


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

swtour said:


> Wow, in 20 years of racing I only remember one track w/ that system. I seem to remember the transponders, though larger had switches on them so they could be turned off...but I never knew how the system operated...(Like the old AMB8800 w/ the interface card) or like the AMB20 off a rs232 cable.
> 
> It looks like you guys are coming right along...hope the raffle tickets are going fast~
> 
> Good Luck


The TX's are about 5/8" x 1" x 1.75" & have a threaded stud. I don't know if they have a switch but you have to take the batteries out to charge them. It is pretty interesting but they say it works well & should get us by.

The raffle is going a little slower than I expected but I think Christmas might have had something to do with that. We have sold 21 tickets & I have others that say they want tickets but have not paid for them yet. Our first club race is this weekend & I think I might sell some more tickets then.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Google brought up the following URL... maybe you can get some info from them.

http://www.sgrid.com/cgi-bin/backtalk/vanilla/read?conf=offroad5&item=255&rsel=all


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks Hank. I'll look into that.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

No idea about the Duratrax scoring system but you can go from a DB25 to a DB9 serial connector no problem. They both use 9 wires. The DB25 port just has a lot of pins empty.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

It should have a card like the AMB 8800 from what I remember.


----------

